# Sandy Bridge Intel HD 3000 graphics



## CJRodgers (Mar 25, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with using the new sandy bridge cpu and its on-die graphics. Im building a new computer and it would be great to use this for video editing rather than getting another graphics card!

Any thoughts? I can only find reviews which compare it to discrete graphics cards for playing games!


----------



## ebrakus (Mar 19, 2012)

It depends on your workflow. 

At present, some of the adobe tools have HW acceleration that leverages Cuda specifically on nVidia cards. If you do a lot of work with numbered stills for video (time lapse) then you might care about that.

-E


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 19, 2012)

Adobe Premiere Pro and its Mercury playback engine works with certain graphics cards to greatly speed up video. Even with a fairly decent graphics card, Canon mov files are difficult to edit.

http://www.adobe.com/products/premiere.html

There is a lot of info online about it.


----------



## skitron (Mar 20, 2012)

Capture One Pro also utilizes NVidia CUDA when available. I'd definitely use a third party NVidia based card for photo apps unless you know for sure you'll never use an app that utilizes CUDA.


----------

